# Help! Love my miele vaccum..BUT one big problem



## countrymom (Aug 27, 2002)

I have had my "dream" vaccum for @ a year now. It was a divorce present to myself. I have a Miele cannister vaccum and I love it. It is fantastic for pet hair , dust etc. It has made a great improvement in air quality w/ asthma etc.

All has been well until last week---
Something is stuck up where the hose & handle meet---and I can not open it up there to pull whatever is in there out. It is @ 24 + inches up--so I can't reach it with a long stick even. With a flashlight I can see what looks like dried leaves & something else right up at the curve where the handle is. There is a clip up there, but it won't open--not sure if it should--we tried majorly & it didn't unclip, so I'm not sur eit unfastens up there. Vaccum is unusable now as It won't suck up anything--suction is almost totally blocked.
(Very frustrating for such a $$ vaccum--I'm having doubts about buying it..)

There is no reverse blow out on this--my old, old electrolux which I grew up with---had a reverse blow opton that you could attatch hose to & it's blow out vs. sucking in.....

I really can't afford a trip to vaccum doctor right now--has anyone else had this issue & fixed it? Anyone with some crafty ideas??
Thanks in advance........


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

MAybe it would work to use a wire coat hanger to try and reach the clog? Or could you borrow a neighbour's vacuum and try to suck it out?


----------



## tifpaul (Nov 13, 2006)

I think you should take it to the "doctor" and ask how much it would be to fix it. The place where I bought mine would probably do it for free. Also, they might be able to show you how to open up the thingamajig where the clip is.

Hope you figure it out!


----------



## countrymom (Aug 27, 2002)

---I did use our shop vac and tried sucking it out--no luck--and put shop on reverse blow & tried blowing it out--no luck.

---Maybe I will take it to the "doctor" , but I know this will not be a one time thing---I sometimes vaccum under & between places where bigger things tend to lurk--like pieces of plastic or dried leaves--or tissue paper---or chewed up fluff from dog toys--dog hair--legos--etc.

Maybe I need to vaccum 1st with the shop vac & then use the miele for the fine dust...??


----------



## Jackies Ladybug (Jun 19, 2008)

after you get it fixed, take a broom under all the furniture to sweep out all the big stuff, then vacuum without fear!


----------



## anywaybecause (Jul 9, 2008)

Can you use a broom handle or yard/meter stick to reach the clog?

My Miele vacuum has a little thing that slides where the hose & handle meet. It creates an opening that's about 1/2" square, but it's enough to get a pen or something in there to dislodge any clogs. So maybe you're trying to open the clip the wrong way? Can you find the instruction manual online anywhere? Downloading that will be a lot cheaper than a trip to the "doctor".


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

We don't have a miele (central vacuuming system) but had a small plastic ball lodged in the handle part simiar to what you are describing. There was no way to reach up to it, or suck it in or out. DH did end up taking apart the handle piece, even though we weren't sure if it would be easily put back together. He figured it out and fixed it himself. I would google the issue if you haven't already, maybe specific to miele to see if others have taken your model apart safely. I really would hold off on taking it in, personally. We have had many odd things happen to mess with our vac (the kids put rocks, pennies, other random objects into the wall outlets that have clogged the tubing to the canister in the garage. I have had a lot of luck googling stuff like "sucked up sock xx brand vacuum" and found steps to fix it myself.

good luck.


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

Can't help with the blockage (my own vacuum cleaner does the same thing and it drives me nuts and I have to use a wire coathanger to unclog it) - but I avoid sucking up anything remotely big and just pick them up as I go to avoid getting blockages as much as possible.


----------

